# New crossbow help comments ideas?



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

Just got me a crossbow -- barnett rc150, cant get the blasted thing sited in with the red dot -- shoot perfect just aiming with kentucky windage! Lost 4 bolts so far -- in the hill somewhere! Thinking about going back to open sights! Gonna make one of them hay compressors mentioned in the backstop question to solve that. Got 2 bolts bent, can they be fixed? thnx -- cant wait for deer season!


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

patarini said:


> Just got me a crossbow -- barnett rc150, cant get the blasted thing sited in with the red dot -- shoot perfect just aiming with kentucky windage! Lost 4 bolts so far -- in the hill somewhere! Thinking about going back to open sights! Gonna make one of them hay compressors mentioned in the backstop question to solve that. Got 2 bolts bent, can they be fixed? thnx -- cant wait for deer season!


I don't have an answer for you, but here's a question since you're the one to mention "crossbow" - how do you find out if they're legal in your state? I'm in Minnesota and someone told me that they're illegal here, but I want to find out what's what for sure. Got any advice?
And good luck with yours


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Vera said:


> I don't have an answer for you, but here's a question since you're the one to mention "crossbow" - how do you find out if they're legal in your state? I'm in Minnesota and someone told me that they're illegal here, but I want to find out what's what for sure. Got any advice?
> And good luck with yours


Minnesota requires a disability permit for crossbow to hunt big game and turkey.
If it's like some other states I have hunted you must take a form to a Dr. and he and you must declare you are unable to use a regular bow.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

patarini said:


> Just got me a crossbow -- barnett rc150, cant get the blasted thing sited in with the red dot -- shoot perfect just aiming with kentucky windage! Lost 4 bolts so far -- in the hill somewhere! Thinking about going back to open sights! Gonna make one of them hay compressors mentioned in the backstop question to solve that. Got 2 bolts bent, can they be fixed? thnx -- cant wait for deer season!


Crossbow bolts are so short I doubt they could be fixed. Make your own. 
Determine bolt diameter and wall thickness (if aluminum) and get some arrow shaft blanks, cut to length, fletch, install inserts in both ends.
Pretty cheap if you shoot a lot.

As for losing your bolts......try to find a big pile of sand to use as a backstop.
That's all we used on our broadhead range and never lost an arrow.


----------



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

Just started looking at making my own bolts, didnt know it could be done!
Any ideas on a website where I can get more info?


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

The dot sight just may be broke! i'D CALL BARNETT AND ASK OR THE DOT SIGHT MANUFACTURER AND ASK HOW TO CHECK WHAT... Darn caps button


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

A mistake I made when I got my first crossbow was notching the string incorrectly as I pulled the string back to load the crossbow. It has been awhile since I used a new one but. When the crossbow is unloaded and the string is at rest. Take some white out and make a mark in the exact center of the string. I think this is where the middle of the crossbow rail is. It is a small opening that runs the length of the crossbow from the string set out the front of the crossbow. As you pull it back to set the trigger the mark should be in the exact center of the rail. This will tell you if you are pulling one side of the string more than the other when you pull back to set it. I also would take the crossbow bolts and put the point on a flat surface. Spin it like a top. It should spin freely like one. If it has a wobble that is very noticeable the bolt is bent. Also with bent bolts ( crossbow arrows) you can buy a tool to straighten them out or you can take them to a archery shop. They should be able to straighten them out. Warning though. Alot of archery shops and archers have a very strong dislike of crossbows. It has been going on along time. This will probably go on along time more. I like crossbows, they don't shoot any farther than a regular bow but It is more consistant on hitting the target better. Less human error. I remember a book simply called crossbows. It was like a J C Pennt catalog in size. It has a wealth of info on them. Also there is a few magazines devoted to crossbows. You might try the internet for forums on them. Hope it helps.


----------

